# Terrific Tans: A place to show off the tan breed!



## TinysMom

I'm starting this thread because of a suggestion in the rabbitry that we have a place to show off tans!


----------



## kuniklos

This is General Bismark. He's a one year old chocolate tan who is always on the move!







His favorite food is cranberries. They are his crack. But he also enjoy fresh parsley. He has an entire garden to himself to nom nom on.






His other favorite snack: butt treats.






He knows he's a model.






But sometimes, being beautiful really get him down.






In the event of being too beautiful, he will finally rest. A nice bed, or a warm spot next to a human get won't always do it. Sometimes...he likes to open drawers and sleep there.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just love when they lay their head down like that. :inlove:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Mr. Kraken

Mmmmm toes






Love my bed





Boing






All this running around is tiring





CRASH






Tesla

Hello





Pretty feet





Circles are fun





Being this awesome is hard work





Go over you say?


----------



## kuniklos

Oh what lovely Tans! Mr. Kraken makes me laugh! Sometimes we need to put General Bismark in his cage for the night, but when we release him we announce we are about to 'Release the Kraken!" We also call him such when he's being naughty! XD

Those flops are so cute!


----------



## plasticbunny

Butt treats, LOL :clapping:


----------



## Kipcha

Poor Jabberwocky wants to be included, but he's only half tan...

That should entitle him to a photo, right?


----------



## woahlookitsme

^ i lol'd at that too! ill get some pics up later tonight


----------



## woahlookitsme

Wonderful pictures  Jabber is so gorgeous and happy lol!
I finally got some dowels to practice jumping!! After I saw kraken and tesla I had to try it 
This is Serena My newest addition















cheater





there she goes





And this is diesel. Hes one of my nice baby bucks I homegrew. I wanted to take him to convention to see how he would compete turns out he is an enthusiastic jumper 











grooomm





What a sweet boy he loves his scratches





curious boy





first penalty lol





and some brakes with minimal thinking





And finally some jumping




















andd hes tired





such a good boy










me and diesel


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - they're all so beautiful/handsome.

Can someone share about their personalities? I've always liked their looks but didn't know enough about them....like...do they make good pets?

(No - the inn is full here...but still yet...maybe someday!)


----------



## Kipcha

Well, Jabberwocky is exactly the kind of rabbit I love... Absoloutly crazy. I don't think I ever see him just hop anywhere, he binkies like crazy and is just such a sweetheart, when he finally tires himself out he comes over and lays along your leg, he's a major attention seeker.

This vid shows his personality rather well, I think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3WxrTks2ZzQ

Aparently, Jabberwocky got the crazy Tan personality rather then the relaxed Belgian Hare one.

Mind you, I would not recommend them to first time owners or people who like cuddle bunnies, because if Jabber is anything to go by, they're fireballs.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Wow - they're all so beautiful/handsome.
> 
> Can someone share about their personalities? I've always liked their looks but didn't know enough about them....like...do they make good pets?
> 
> (No - the inn is full here...but still yet...maybe someday!)


I have only had mine for a month, and only have 2, but they are different. 

Tesla is probably more of a typical tan. He is also a young (1 year old) intact buck, so that may play into it a bit. He is hyper and always want to go, unless he is flopped over. He has little focus, other than the 'circle girls' focus. He is very friendly and always wanting attention. If I walk by the cage, he will run over to the side to see what is going on. He does not like to be confined or held too long, he can get nippy. He has only sprayed once and I think he was just getting annoyed as I was not letting him run around. he will stand up at the pen to be picked up or at least to get closer for petting. 

Kraken is more mellow. He is a tad older at about 16 months. He is still hyper and active. He does come up for attention, but is a bit more reserved about it. He is almost not quite sure, but after a few seconds is fine and wants some loving. He is more careful and also seems cleaner (litter trained himself and only pees in the corner of the pan. He seems to like being held more and doesn't fuss as much. Even though he is also intact, he is less hormonal. He still circles, but not to the extent that Tesla does. He has yet to spray while here. 

Tans are an active rabbit and always seem to be on the go. Both boy were really good the first time I put the harnesses on and just wanted to run around. Neither is a cuddly rabbit and seem to prefer to interact on the ground where they can run around and play. They like toys. 

I would say if you want a calm cuddly rabbit, don't get a Tan. If you want a rabbit you would follow you around everywhere, get into things, play all the time and pretty much be on the move, then a Tan would be great. 

I guess like any breed, they are great for those who know what they are getting into but could be an issue if you aren't expecting what they are.


----------



## kuniklos

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Wow - they're all so beautiful/handsome.
> 
> Can someone share about their personalities? I've always liked their looks but didn't know enough about them....like...do they make good pets?
> 
> (No - the inn is full here...but still yet...maybe someday!)


 This is my first tan, but what I have learned from him is he is very active and absolutely hilarious to watch. He's always on the move. He loves to follow me around the house, circle me, and if I am bending over enough he likes to hop on my back and go for a ride. I had a rabbit as a child, but my goodness, this one binkies more than I can count in a single day. 

The other day I was in the bathroom, doing my morning business, and I see a "flying" rabbit float across the bathroom door view. I never see him start or end, just the middle of a gigantic leap. It's so funny to see in the morning. He also has what I like to call "hiccup binkies" where he stays in one place and does a serious of small hops up and down.

He will climb on everything. He loves to steal human chairs, jump on the back of couch, lounge on counter top... How did I learn he was insane about cheerios? We leave a cereal box on our kitchen counter for easy access. There was a chair too close to the counter and I come home to find him hip deep in the box. Crunch crunch crunch.

He does have his rest time, but that seems to be mid day. Right now he's pretending to be a bull with a curtain. Tans are active and a joy to watch!

But they are certainly not cuddly rabbits. This is not a rabbit you can hold for hours and they will zone out. He hates "trances" and never chills out in them. He clicks his teeth and bats his paws. And we sure get a good flicking when it happens. He will tolerate being picked up and being held for short amounts of time. But if your hold is lose and there's a way out, he'll take it. But that's not to say they aren't affectionate.

He often will come over to my, nudge my food with hard nose nudges. When I look down at him, he'll place his nose on the floor and close his eyes. Smug little guy is demanding for pettins. And he'll lean into it. When I give him a good scratch on his back thighs, his entire body sways in that direction. He will sometimes join me on the couch for nose love. On a few rare occasions he loafed up on my chest while I was taking a nap. He also likes to sleep ontop of my feet while I am on the computer, or lounge a few inches away from me.

I think they are daredevils as well. First week we had him he found his way on top of our 60" TV. And would dive from the top on the couch. He would do this for hours! We eventually go rid of the TV several weeks ago, and he's been diving from the back of the couch into his litter box. It's been messier there since then. ::shakes fist::
I agree these are not cuddly rabbits. But they are affectionate. I get plenty of love and so does he!

I don't know if it's a General Bismark thing, or a rabbit thing, but he likes to lick everything! I get in the shower, he comes in and licks the towels. I bring up a laundry bin, he licks it. He likes to lick some spots on the rug and umbrella. Leather shows makes him licky as does socks (he also like to carry them around).

More pictures!

Always on the move, ready to dart!






Back of the couch is mine! I can see the whole world!






What are you doing? Can I lick it?






The epic nose drop. Pettins now.






Fine have your darn pettins. 






You ate a pear without me? I needed to taste test it first! Table be damned!






What did you bring me back from the store? Grapes! What do you mean they aren't for me? Want to see how many I can eat before you notice?






It's noon already? Time to zonk out on the porch.


----------



## gmas rabbit

What beautiful rabbits. I especially love the photo of the guy going through the grocery bag. We once had a rabbit that not only would snoop through the bags but also climb part way into the fridge to see if he had forgotten to look at anything.


----------



## kuniklos

They are so ballzy!

I didn't say it before but I am loving seeing all the tans (and 1/2 tans too! Jaberwock looks absolutely crazy fun!).

I'm glad we have a forum thread for our energetic tan kids.


----------



## Anaira

Oh my, they are all so handsome! I want a tan now! The General needs to tweet more pics of himself! Or then again, maybe it's a good thing he doesn't, his slim and toned body might get Rubey jealous.


----------



## kuniklos

*Anaira wrote: *


> Oh my, they are all so handsome! I want a tan now! The General needs to tweet more pics of himself! Or then again, maybe it's a good thing he doesn't, his slim and toned body might get Rubey jealous.


 I can barely take all those photos without jealousy! I wish I had his body! XD


----------



## naturestee

Here's Guinness! If I remember right, she's about 3 years old. She is the most loving, snuggly, licky bunny I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. She is also the only rabbit that allows my 17-month-old toddler to pet her. These pics are old because I don't really use Photobucket anymore, but that's ok.

Professional shots of her done while she was at Catnap in Chicago, IL.

























Butt!


----------



## woahlookitsme

i will agree with all the above.

Younger tans are of course more to handle being that they are figuring the world out and you while also having to deal with hormones. All of my older tans (1-3years) are great and so well mannered. They love coming to the front of the cage and so interested in what im doing. Beyonce when i would let her and her five babies out for a good run she would hide from her babies and then jump out run back and forth across the room and tanflop right next to me as i layed on the floor. 

Like i said they are such great rabbits for people who know how to appreciate their booming personalities. I wouldn't give up this breed for the world.


----------



## naturestee

Guinness was labeled as being "aggressive" at the shelter. She was not, she had just never been taught boundaries. She would nip and dig at us for attention and had never been taught that it was inappropriate. So every time she would dig on us or nip, we would unceremoniously chuck her off the couch- gently, of course! She figured it out quickly and became a gentle lap bunny!

She is definitely a feisty bun and it's amazing how low she can squish to get under furniture. It's hard to bunny-proof well enough to keep her out of places she shouldn't be, like under the couch where she can access wires.

Edit: I love the "tanflop!" What a great word!


----------



## kuniklos

I love how energetic Jabberwocky is! I had been considering trying to jump train my little guy. I think he'd have a lot of fun. That video definitely motivates me to set up something for him. I admit he's not the best on his harness. He doesn't exactly follow with it. But I'm sure that's all part of the training!

I am so glad we have this thread now. :hearts:


----------



## kuniklos

I can never get a picture of him in a flop! He always moved when he hears the shutter! He likes flopping into walls. Table be damned, it's not in his way!





Demon eyes!


----------



## DharmaBuns

I am in LOVE with this thread!!! I personally think that the Tan is the most beautiful rabbit breed there is. Perhaps I'm a bit biased, but when I started getting in to rabbit breeding and doing research on all the different breeds, as soon as I saw the Tan I knew that that was the breed for me!

You are so right, they're not a cuddly breed at all. Affectionate and friendly, of course! One of my does, Guardian, is such a lover. She wants her nose scratched/attention ALL the time. When she's on the grooming table she will come up to me, stand on her hind legs and give me kisses. Makes my heart melt every time. I've only had her about 3 weeks now! 

Here are a couple of pictures. They're a bit grainy quality since my camera was running out of battery at the time that I took them 

Here is Ringer, my first doe. She was pretty skittish when she came to me, and even lunged at me a few times, but she really has calmed down a lot. She now comes over and asks me for scratches:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Look at all them tans.....I will be showing this thread to poor Fraggles and hopefully she can pick out the tan who framed her for all that stuff in our apartment from this series of "mugshots".


----------



## Tuckerbunnies

What brilliant photos and gorgeous bunnies :hearts


----------



## kuniklos

Happy Picture time with his human. Mild grump emanating.






Being a handsome devil.






Male human in his way. Does not like. Grumpy face lickings begin.






Offering of grape excepted. Human can remain as table.






My birthday was yesterday and a friend of mine made me handmade bunny soap! The General had to investigate and decided the ribbon was his gift from her.


----------



## kuniklos

Fear the beast!


----------



## woahlookitsme

You finally got him in a tanflop and almost half asleep LOL! I love these pictures and this thread  

Here are some CUTE babies!! 

Day one pic (I have two litters one of 7 and one of 2. We had to foster some over to the smaller bunch but they are growing nicely.





Day 9










Day 13 and 14

























I think they were day 20-25 in these





momma(serena) and baby










This is all of them thrown together in our famous bathroom. Pic and videos! These were taken this past weekend they're now 1 month old





I absolutely adore their type!!
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/MtO-dNiPYCc&feature=g-upl&context=G21b01eeAUAAAAAAACAA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_hMYwgzopYw&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## ZRabbits

Absolutely beautiful babies. Thanks for sharing. 

Love the different shadings, from real dark tank to like a gray (?) in this litter. 

I have to say, very impressive rabbits. Definitely need to show them off.

K


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you! I'm very happy with how these guys are turning out I hope their markings come in nicely too. I can't wait for their first show. The gray color is called blue different lighting makes them look like different colors.


----------



## kuniklos

Oh my gosh babies! They are so fluffy! I don't know if I want to give them squish pets, or dust my house with them!






My fiancee and The General out in the snow.


----------



## ZRabbits

*kuniklos wrote: *


> Oh my gosh babies! They are so fluffy! I don't know if I want to give them squish pets, or dust my house with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancee and The General out in the snow.


Love the pics of General in the Snow. Thanks for sharing. 

Just an awesome looking bunny General is. 

K


----------



## woahlookitsme

Aw I wish we got snow in Texas! Heres some more pics of the babies. Four of them went to their first show last weekend but they were the only ones there lol











One of the babies and my kitty roxi 






Awesome and even Tan factor!
















Blurry pic but awesome type on one of beyonces little ones


----------



## kuniklos

The lilac color is so pretty! Wow does it tolerate the bunny trance like that? Mine hates it so doesn't experience often other than when it's nail clipping time.


----------



## ZRabbits

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> Aw I wish we got snow in Texas! Heres some more pics of the babies. Four of them went to their first show last weekend but they were the only ones there lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the babies and my kitty roxi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome and even Tan factor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry pic but awesome type on one of beyonces little ones


The only word that pops in my head every time I see your babies, is WOW. 

What handsome buns. Definitely show off the breed so well.

You scared them all away at the show. They heard you were coming. lol 

Definitely best in show! Definitely eye catchers. Congratulations!

K


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL actually flipping tans upside down is the way breeders teach our tans to be calm. From the time they are babies i hold them upside down until they be still and put them down when they are. Or that's how i learned was the safest way to hold a tan. If you hold them on your chest like a normal rabbit you will learn your lesson quick lol unless it is normal to them but all my tans freak when i hold them like that so i easily flip them and they calm quickly

They are actually blue lol i used the flash which actually does make them a look little lilacy but without it they are pretty dark you can kinda see it in the second picture.

Thank you Karen I strived hard to find great breeding rabbits and I'm super excited that ARBA convention will be in Kansas this year so I can finally make a name for myself at a national level!


----------



## kuniklos

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> LOL actually flipping tans upside down is the way breeders teach our tans to be calm. From the time they are babies i hold them upside down until they be still and put them down when they are. Or that's how i learned was the safest way to hold a tan. If you hold them on your chest like a normal rabbit you will learn your lesson quick lol unless it is normal to them but all my tans freak when i hold them like that so i easily flip them and they calm quickly
> 
> They are actually blue lol i used the flash which actually does make them a look little lilacy but without it they are pretty dark you can kinda see it in the second picture.
> 
> Thank you Karen I strived hard to find great breeding rabbits and I'm super excited that ARBA convention will be in Kansas this year so I can finally make a name for myself at a national level!


 That's an interesting idea. General Bismark doesn't mind being held on my chest, as long as his head rests on my shoulder or against my neck and he's receiving pettins. If you stop giving the pettings and the happy purrs stop: you might get a sudden nip. But giving him the flip...ohhh he hates it. He remains calm for a few moments, but his paws twitch and he chatters like he's chewing tobacco. But the moment you hold loosens he tries to run. your does look very calm! I will have to try your method on my little soldier over the next few weeks. Would make nail clipping easier, as it's a two person job at the moment. and he gets them clipped and filed about every 3 weeks.

Oh wow, blue, that's stunning! If I wasn't certain the General means to be an only child, I would seriously consider contacting you about one. Assuming you don't mind them getting terribly spoiled instead breeding. ;p


----------



## ZRabbits

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> LOL actually flipping tans upside down is the way breeders teach our tans to be calm. From the time they are babies i hold them upside down until they be still and put them down when they are. Or that's how i learned was the safest way to hold a tan. If you hold them on your chest like a normal rabbit you will learn your lesson quick lol unless it is normal to them but all my tans freak when i hold them like that so i easily flip them and they calm quickly
> 
> They are actually blue lol i used the flash which actually does make them a look little lilacy but without it they are pretty dark you can kinda see it in the second picture.
> 
> *Thank you Karen I strived hard to find great breeding rabbits and I'm super excited that ARBA convention will be in Kansas this year so I can finally make a name for myself at a national level!*



Please let me know how your bunnies do. I'm really excited for you. Wishing you all the success. Your bunnies, IMHO, will make a name for themselves thanks to you. They are truly awesome. I have to say I really like the blue lol. Will you be showing both colors? 

K


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol mine do that too. The more you do it and give them the deserved release the better they act. Of course some take it better than others. I usually sit and cradle them in my lap to do nails. Of course i wouldn't mind them being spoiled. I sell to pet homes all the time. Tans make the best pets for people who understand them 

I will definitely post how i do at convention. I'm hoping to breed every doe I have which is three or four hopefully they will all take. I will hopefully have blacks, chocos, and blues to show. I haven't gotten any lilacs in my litters so far. I just bred a choco to a choco that is due this week so we will see.

The general is so pretty and soooo dark for a chocolate  Looks beautiful in the snow


----------



## kuniklos

The General has been an unusually good boy lately. He's been excellent on his leash, has been extra affectionate and cuddly. He hasn't destroyed anything, and he's been friendly and curious with new people coming into the apartment. It's like he's a different bunny!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Well he is hitting that two year old mark. Tans usually slow down by then and become very well behaved buns  At least all of mine have


----------



## woahlookitsme

Update from my tan clan 

Our two newest editions. Three originally but one died on Day 3 we think he wasn't getting fed.
Owen's Chevy Silverado X Percival's DANA







Chubby little thing lol Sorry so sideways






Grooming picture 






Videos!!

http://youtu.be/-0R4vRbcYbM

[ame]http://youtu.be/sAtoRbA9T2Y[/ame]

http://youtu.be/UHcF-w3eOoY


----------



## ZRabbits

Absolutely gorgeous babies. Thanks for sharing the videos. They were great. I like the stage. Looks like your sweetie is trying to get to the counter. Loved the walking video. I see my boys do that once in a while. 

Definitely truly an impressive looking bunny. Very handsome breed. 

You should be commended on raising such awesome bunnies. 

K 

BTW, have the same style cabinets, but yours are in much better condition. lol Sorry my husband is a property inspector and notices that kind of stuff. lol


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you Karen  and lol the cabinets are at my parents house. They may be in good shape but our house definitely could use a makeover


----------



## Dani123

This rabbit breed is called tan?
I LOVE it 

They look like my Lucy (she is my rottwelier mix).
She has that black and tan coloring 

So very unique looking on a rabbit!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yes m'am they are called Tans. They're very pretty. Pictures almost don't do them justice 

Update on the babies from the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo
Owen's Tango (Blue Jr Doe) got Best of Breed Tan and Owen's X-Ray (Blue Jr Buck) got Best Opposite Sex Tan! This was awesome (1)because they were home grown juniors and (2)because they had been showing in numerous shows against the same blacks and chocolate rabbits with texas and if I might add Meat judges who like to POSE TANS?! Anywho this bunch was judged by Armando Cabrera.


----------



## sportswear13

Can you tell me an example source for this article?


----------



## MagPie

Wow, Tans are amazing. Makes me want one down the road. They certainly are pretty.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I must get new pictures of my chocolate babies they are becoming quite the mischevious ones lol. Last time i tried to let them out for playtime and they figured how to squirm through the wires in our homemade playpen of NIC panels lol Those little buggers


----------



## kuniklos

I have been lazy with photos too. Just had some face snuggles with The General. He's been quite the little lover!


----------



## Ziggy Smalls

*kuniklos wrote: *


> I have been lazy with photos too. Just had some face snuggles with The General. He's been quite the little lover!


Great photos! Good looking fam ya got over there! Makes me wana get a tan so bad


----------



## kuniklos

We moved about two weeks ago, and General Bismark commenced flopping everywhere! He needed to try many places before he found a favorite.






Also, I got married and the General was our Ring Bunny! I will show more pictures when I get the professional ones back.


----------



## candykittten

Super cute! Love the pictures


----------



## mdith4him

I cannot tell you how much I LOVE that you used your bunny as your ring bearer!! So cute!!

I love these tans, too. Such a beautiful color. I want one!


----------



## kuniklos

The General and I haven't been around here for awhile. Blame /r/rabbits on reddit! Here are some lovely photos for you all!


























^Can you find the bunny butt?






^Bad bunny, being bad.






















​


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, cute! I love your buns! I spotted the bunny butt under your arm. 

Also I love that you used a bunny for the ring bearer.


----------



## kuniklos

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Aww, cute! I love your buns! I spotted the bunny butt under your arm.
> 
> Also I love that you used a bunny for the ring bearer.



Thanks! That's my husband. He and the General are tight bros. It really makes me happy that they are such good friends.

Here is a few more wedding bunny pictures. I think I added a few others to my gallery as well. He was so dashing. I almost feel bad I had to marry my husband and not the bunny! XD


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha. Your General is really cute! I really like his little tie. Its adorable! I love tans!


----------



## Azerane

So adorable!  One day I will join the club of Tan owners. Don't tell Bandit


----------



## kuniklos

Azerane said:


> So adorable!  One day I will join the club of Tan owners. Don't tell Bandit



You'll have an epic beauty contest on your hands with two gorgeous bunnies!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Oh my gosh! I saw the ring bearer pictures with bismark!! He is so adorable with his little harness tux!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just read through all of this, I´d missed it and I´m an absolutely massive Tan fan. Just love their colour, personalities and their build. I really do want a tan before I die...have never seen one over here in Spain, don´t know if they breed them here, I must look. If not, I´lll just have to travel to the US to bunny nap one of these lol.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Tesla is such a poser.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just looking back at this, I just love the tans. I adore your bunny ring bearer, I missed that the last time. He is gorgeous with his little tie and how well behaved he is , I am amazed, love him and want one


----------



## Azerane

So.... if you notice Tesla missing anytime soon, it's completely not my fault  <3


----------



## Imbrium

Azerane said:


> So.... if you notice Tesla missing anytime soon, it's completely not my fault  <3



Or mine!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Good luck with that. He knows about stranger danger.


----------



## Imbrium

Does he know about cherry-infused craisins?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Imbrium said:


> Does he know about cherry-infused craisins?



He does not. He is hyper enough without added sugar.


----------



## kuniklos

It's been awhile!

He's got a wife bun now too, as you can see!

Edit: some pictures wouldn't pop up! I had more from my imgur but I'll just leave these here for now. 

View attachment 2014-07-29 21.21.46.jpg


View attachment 2014-09-30 14.54.07.jpg


----------

